# Mummy Finished



## Troykoch (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I finally finished the mummy.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Any pictures.....?


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

That's Great!

" Show us the Mummy!"


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

you have to have more than one post before you can attach pics...do you have a photobucket acct?


----------



## Troykoch (Feb 17, 2010)

Trying to get some pics posted.


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

How are the pic's coming along?????


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

*tease!!*

tease!!


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Still nothin?


----------



## Troykoch (Feb 17, 2010)

*Photos*

I have to try and figure out how to send the photos. They are too large.


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Show me the Mummy! :drunk:


----------



## Troykoch (Feb 17, 2010)

*Photo maybe!*

Heres a photo!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking GREAT:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW! That looks fantastic!! :thumbsup: 

Wayne


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Nce build and paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That looks terrific...love to see more.


----------



## Troykoch (Feb 17, 2010)

*More*

Now that I figured it out I'll send more this evening! Thanks to all for the nice comments.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, very nicely done!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Absolutely spectacular!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Awsome work!!
The detailing on the sarcaficus is fantastic.
This looks to be a very cool kit:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Troykoch (Feb 17, 2010)

*More pics*

Here are some more pics. This kit was a blast to build. The painting and detailing was the best part.....is'nt it always?


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

The whole build looks great,but that cobra looks real! Well Done!:thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Outstanding paint job Troy, major kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Beautiful paint job! Can you describe how you got the look for the mummy's wraps?


----------



## Troykoch (Feb 17, 2010)

For the wraps I used a base coat of Polly Scale Dirty White (Acrylic). Then I just used numberous coats of very watered down burnt umber, a little raw sienna and a very small amount of black mixed with the umber as to not be pure black. I started the colors in the deeper areas between the wraps. Then when all the shadows where done I drybrushed lighter shades of the same colors over the higher areas.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice build. You got the colors about perfectly. And thanks for the tips on how you got the wrappings to stand out while looking realistic. The subdued colors add to the realism of a sarcophagus aging in the desert environment. Makes me want to build both of my mummies, the Aurora and the Moebius.


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Very Very Good! It was worth the wait. The painting of the sarcophagus looks daunting.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks amazing!!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Excellent job! I've been putting off painting the sarcophagus; it looks too daunting, but now you've inspired me to give it a go!


----------



## Troykoch (Feb 17, 2010)

The sarcophagus was actually really fun once started. I was putting off doing it to. The fun part was there is no real pattern to follow. I used photos of king tut's sarcophagus for some direction. I enjoyed the cobra too. Heck I enjoyed the whole kit.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice and "moody", like the movie. great job!


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Excellent, excellent. Just starting mine so this a good look at what you've done. thanks.


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Excellent job! Very nice.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Killer build and the paint job absolutely ROCKS!!! :thumbsup:

More pics would be appreciated for reference on the paint scheme.


----------

